

GMailTeX/GmailChatTeX: LaTeX plugins for GMail and GChat - jessriedel
http://alexeev.org/gmailtex.html

======
jessriedel
We grad students have been searching for this for ages, and I've found these
plugins to be very robust so far. Here's a direct link to the GChat script:
<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/98930>

Points to remember:

# Chats must be popped-out

# You press F8 to render the TeX in emails, either composing or receiving

# "Auto-mode" means that TeX is rendered in real time as you compose.

------
wgrover
Could this be turned into a plugin for Google Docs as well? It'd be handy to
have a cloud-based LaTeX tool, as an alternative to a local-machine install.

~~~
Matrixik
Maybe check: LaTeX Lab is an open source implementation of a web based LaTeX
editor for Google Docs.

<http://code.google.com/p/latex-lab/>

------
jashmenn
In case you were wondering, the receiver of the email needs to have this
installed as well:

"GmailTeX does not modify any of your emails on the Google server, or the
emails that you send out. It only changes the presentation in your browser.
The recepients of your emails also need GmailTeX or other typesetting system
to view the math."

